# Overdrive setting on 1000 watt HPS ballast?



## bud88 (Jan 29, 2016)

The ballast I had been using started getting noisy so rather than take any chances I had to break out my backup(new Lumepower). It has a 110% setting which I assume is like an overdrive.  The light is in a 4 x 4 tent. As far as lumens go I have plenty.  I was wondering however, if using the 110% setting would benefit me?  I was also wondering if using the setting would possibly shorten the life of the ballast?  Anyone have this option on their ballast and use it?


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2016)

it's for a super lumen bulb and not a reg bulb.


----------



## bud88 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks Umbra!  As you can tell i had no idea. Any experience with them?


----------

